# Eye am not sure what i'm doing (sorry, bad pun)



## q3w3e3 (Aug 12, 2013)

40D with 18-55 lens reversed:



EDIT: if you look at the pupil you can see the pop up flash on my camera.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you been a pupil long?


----------



## q3w3e3 (Aug 12, 2013)

long enough.


----------



## snerd (Aug 12, 2013)

A pupil named Iris?


----------



## manny212 (Aug 12, 2013)

Does Iris have a retina display macbook ?


----------



## q3w3e3 (Aug 12, 2013)

i wanted C&C not a pun-fest... but ill take it, eye know a good thread when i see one...

OKAY ILL LEAVE NOW


----------



## manicmike (Aug 12, 2013)

Everybody quit being so cornea. 

I like it but would have like to see more of the iris as a whole.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2013)

q3w3e3 said:


> i wanted C&C not a pun-fest... but ill take it, eye know a good thread when i see one...
> 
> OKAY ILL LEAVE NOW



Come on now...no need to lash out. Let's all focus on the positives here! Sure, we'll never come to a shared vision on this shot, but let's agree, this passes the eyeball test for quality.


----------



## q3w3e3 (Aug 12, 2013)

i wasn't lashing out... i was merely trying to eyeball some of my talents... apparently punny fun is not one... iris someone would just accept me for who i am. I'm just a pupil, no need to strain me.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw these coming!


----------



## q3w3e3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, seriously guys... any comments? or advice?


----------



## limr (Aug 12, 2013)

I like it a lot, but I also would have liked to see more of the iris in focus, and no lashes in front of the pupil. I like that the top part of the iris is cut off, but I'd rather see a bit more of the white between the iris in the corner of the eye in the bottom right of the picture.

Regardless, I think it's still really well done overall. It reminds me of a picture I took of my own eye once. It's a crappy picture (I wasn't really trying to take a good one - just playing around) but I like that I managed to get the reflection of my hand and the camera.


----------



## crlovel (Aug 13, 2013)

limr said:


> I like it a lot, but I also would have liked to see more of the iris in focus, and no lashes in front of the pupil. I like that the top part of the iris is cut off, but I'd rather see a bit more of the white between the iris in the corner of the eye in the bottom right of the picture.
> 
> Regardless, I think it's still really well done overall. It reminds me of a picture I took of my own eye once. It's a crappy picture (I wasn't really trying to take a good one - just playing around) but I like that I managed to get the reflection of my hand and the camera.
> View attachment 52501



I love that. I can barely see the camera, it looks like hands are grabbing your pupil. Very cool!


----------



## EDL (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a seriously killer blue eye.   Is that the actual color, or did you saturate it it?


----------



## manaheim (Aug 13, 2013)

puns aside, holy crap what a cool eye.


----------



## q3w3e3 (Aug 14, 2013)

In camera raw I brought the vibrance up about 15 and saturation down about 23.


----------



## paigew (Aug 14, 2013)

cool eye, funny thread


----------



## EDL (Aug 14, 2013)

Is that your wife/girlfriend?


----------



## HL45 (Aug 15, 2013)

paigew said:


> cool eye, funny thread


I agree!


----------

